# Brilliant. Just Brilliant



## pippen (Jun 2, 2011)

Have told my brother about this site. He is not qute ready yet. Anywho he has just spent $3000 on sending his dearly beloved cheater on a retreat weekend (she is on it right now) as she feels she needs to 'find herself' boo hoo. Only to find out she is in constant contact with the OM through some lame farm story game on her iphone and they are posting on each others walls unaware it is out for the whole world to see. So angry. How much does it take?


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Yep, that's $3000 out the window.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Deniel is crazy, I was in it for years, no one can help him but him self.
All you can to is support him.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

827Aug said:


> Yep, that's $3000 out the window.


:iagree:

For sure.


----------



## pippen (Jun 2, 2011)

He is absolutley furious. She did'nt even call her kids when she got there, just logged onto the stupid game which is one of the big issues at the moment and she promised she would give it up. Someone is going to be getting a sound talking to when she gets back but she will just lie and deny as usual. I think he may be at the point of telling her not to bother coming back home.


----------



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)

He will be in agony, see if you can get him to post here!


----------



## pippen (Jun 2, 2011)

ing said:


> He will be in agony, see if you can get him to post here!


I will, but he is really busy with the kids at the moment and working on his plan for when she gets back and their counselling session for next week.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Or as I said once "I'm not as stupid as I look right now. NO ONE is as stupid as I look right now!"


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

I imagine he is wishing he had used the money to take himself (and kids) on a nice trip at this point.


----------

